# Collectables... To fix or not fix yourself



## Kschmid (Mar 7, 2018)

So I recently stumbled across a vintage camera collection at an antique store and bought a few. One was a Kodak Reflex II and the shutter blades were stuck together. I've taken it in to a repair shop because I really want this one to work. I'm somewhat handy but I was curious, do you guys like to repair these cameras yourself or take it to a repair shop? The second part of this question is, if you do repair yourself what do you do for parts or references?  Lastly if you have someone else repair it, do you have a specific shop you like?


----------



## espresso2x (Mar 7, 2018)

I've cleaned a few lenses, fixed a couple of apertures, ruined a few as well beyond my abilitiea to reassemble. I'm not particularly good with 'micro' mechanics, i prefer car auto repairs. When i watch YT camera disassembly vids my eyes glaze over zzzz


----------



## espresso2x (Mar 7, 2018)

A reflex ii, is that a leaf shutter slr? That can get complicated, expensive.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 7, 2018)

Ummm....yes.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 7, 2018)

I have four "collectibles" (for me, at least): three have operational issues.  None of the three cost me more than $5, so I might try to tinker with them.  If I spent real money on one, I'd either seek pro help or just delegate it to "the museum."

The fourth is an old Polaroid without only one pack of film, and known supply.  Once i shoot that pack, it will be a museum piece.


----------



## Kschmid (Mar 7, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> A reflex ii, is that a leaf shutter slr? That can get complicated, expensive.



I believe so. I sent it in to be cleaned and oiled. They'll call with an estimate once they take a look if they can see anything else is wrong. By that I mean, the things I pointed out...


----------



## Kschmid (Mar 7, 2018)

snowbear said:


> I have four "collectibles" (for me, at least): three have operational issues.  None of the three cost me more than $5, so I might try to tinker with them.  If I spent real money on one, I'd either seek pro help or just delegate it to "the museum."
> 
> The fourth is an old Polaroid without only one pack of film, and known supply.  Once i shoot that pack, it will be a museum piece.



Those old Polaroid's are worth some money... just saying


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmm, that Kodak of yours does not look like its difficult to service: Camera Repair
I'd take that apart !!!
I think the only camera I would pay someone to service is any Leica M ... or a Minolta CLE ... but then again, I am too cheap to pay that much to get those cameras to begin with.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 7, 2018)

Kschmid said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I have four "collectibles" (for me, at least): three have operational issues.  None of the three cost me more than $5, so I might try to tinker with them.  If I spent real money on one, I'd either seek pro help or just delegate it to "the museum."
> ...


Without film it's a shelf ornament.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 8, 2018)

It can be a costly proposition either way. Camera repair shops can charge a pretty penny for fixing your Kodak and on the other hand the tools, lotions and potions needed to fix it yourself can cost too. However, if you try and succeed in fixing it by yourself then that working Kodak will be a pride point. Let me know if you need some ideas about what tools and solutions you might need. Good luck .


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 8, 2018)

I have wrecked too many cameras to make that mistake again. Professionals are cheaper.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 8, 2018)

I had to look up that Kodak but yeah, a camera like that might be worth paying to have it repaired and get it working so you can use it. I have midcentury Kodaks and whatnots that are cheap, plastic/bakelite and not necessarily working but they look cool so I display them. And maybe play with them, and if they do work, go use them once in awhile. 

But other than a bit of tinkering (especially if a camera's cheap and it's already not working so you can't make things much worse) I don't mess with them. I do have a couple of out of print repair books by Tomosy so if you find resources on camera repair and have a hunk o' junk to practice on, it could be worth learning to do repair if you plan to keep getting old cameras.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 8, 2018)

As far as Polaroids, I don't think most are worth much, the SX-70 being one that does have some value (which I have and it's a joy to use). I have another vintage one that used roll film but I got it because it's cool looking. And supposedly it could be used as a pinhole sort of thing but haven't tried it.

What do you have Charlie? I find that the pack film lasts and is usable but The Impossible Project film has/had emulsion that tends to dry up. I may have a pack of something in my fridge I could let you have.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 8, 2018)

Isn't that Kodak a 620 film size? If so you will have to re-load 120 film onto the 620 spool and have another 620 spool for pick up.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2018)

The biggest thing with camera repair is having the proper tools. A good variety of spanners, pick tools are essential. Having good magnification and light helps. 

Finding service documents can be tricky as are camera specific video. If none are available, you have to think everything through, understand how it works. If you can't see and get how it works, chances are you will fail in the repair. "Fix old cameras" on YouTube, has a lot of useful videos that make things easier. 

I have found the better built, mechanical cameras are the easiest to repair. I would work on a Leica but you better have a set of their spanners or you will destroy the body. I don't own a Leica yet, even the broken ones are expensive. Documents are good as are videos for the common models. 

Electronic cameras are tricky and usually require spare components to swap out so that pretty much eliminates the do it yourself guy.


----------



## ac12 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wheather I dissassemble something or not depends on my confidence in being able to fix it and put it back together again.
There is the old joke that my car friends in high school/college poked fun about an automechanic who had left over parts after repairing a car.


----------



## Kschmid (Mar 10, 2018)

Just to update on this... $180 to repair. So expensive it right but since I really want to use it, I'm going to spend it


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> As far as Polaroids, I don't think most are worth much, the SX-70 being one that does have some value (which I have and it's a joy to use). I have another vintage one that used roll film but I got it because it's cool looking. And supposedly it could be used as a pinhole sort of thing but haven't tried it.
> 
> What do you have Charlie? I find that the pack film lasts and is usable but The Impossible Project film has/had emulsion that tends to dry up. I may have a pack of something in my fridge I could let you have.


It's the 800.



Happy birthday to me by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## espresso2x (Mar 10, 2018)

Some lenses were even vacuum sealed i think ive read, you have to drill a hole into them to take them apart.


----------



## azor (Apr 6, 2018)

SLRs are very difficult to repair, but the others types (box, RF, folding, etc), depending of the model and the problem, could be repaired at home... All my cameras that had problems where repaired by me... even my Canon SLRs...


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 6, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Some lenses were even vacuum sealed i think ive read, you have to drill a hole into them to take them apart.



There were lenses coated during a vacuum procedure (i.e. Zeiss), I haven't heard of a vacuum sealed lens. Yet.


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 6, 2018)

Mitica100 said:


> espresso2x said:
> 
> 
> > Some lenses were even vacuum sealed i think ive read, you have to drill a hole into them to take them apart.
> ...



Some Asahi Takumar lenses, require drilling into to disassemble. If i can find the info to support, i will post a link.


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 6, 2018)

Nothing to support my drilling comment, but a reference here to the tolerances and elements
Pentax Super-Takumar 24mm f/3.5 SM


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 6, 2018)

I found a reference on a forum to some? Takumars needing drilling to disassemble but it's a comment not supported by any info; i think i conflated it with the vaccuum seal of the element assembly referenced on the website i linked.


----------



## mimstrel (Jul 19, 2018)

My philosophy is that if I can see it (i.e., if I can understand how it works and how the parts work together) I can build it. My first try usually isn't real pretty, if it's something intricate, but as long as the thing I'm disassembling isn't valuable, I'm always willing to try it out. And I'm successful more often than I expect of myself.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sometimes, and that's how I started being attracted by camera restoration or repair, having two of the same make and model cameras makes things easier. I started with two Voigtländer Vitomatics, both broken and I swapped parts that worked onto one body and voilá, a good working camera and a bunch of other parts that await their time to be used. Each Vitomatic cost me $10 at a flea market. It was very thrilling to see one Vitomatic come back to life!


----------

